# [PROYECTO] Miniservidor casero con interfaz web (abierto)

## sirope

Hola hola!!

Estoy a punto de comprarme un ultraportátil, la idea es montar este miniservidor Gentoo para realizar algunas tareas... 

Este es el inventario:

- Placa miniITX con micro ATOM y 1gb de memoria.

- Quemador de DVD Dual layer lite on SATA.

- HD Seagate 7000.11 1TB, SATA.

Quiero preparar todo para complementar algunas funciones para las que no sirve el netbook ni los otros desktops, por ej. servidor de descargas y torrents, lector y quemador de cd/dvd, compartir archivos en toda la red, hacer backups, etc. Estas son las tareas, algunas ya están listas.

- Ser encendido remotamente con Wake On Lan.  (LISTO)

Solo necesito un programa para enviar paquetes mágicos desde cada SO.

- Servidor de descargas torrent.  (LISTO)

MLDonkey con su WebUI

- Servidor de descargas directas. (LISTO)

MLDonkey 

- Servidor de descargas megaupload/rapidshare. (FALTA)

Gestores para esto solo encuentro jdownloader, no sé si habrá alguna manera de hacerlo via web y sin depender de las X. 

- Servidor de archivos, backups. (LISTO)

Usando Samba, todo perfecto. 

- Unidad óptica.  (FALTA)

¿Posible?... Muy útil cuando se usa un netbook, usando webcdwriter.

- Ser apagado vía web. (FALTA)

Sería lo más cómodo, no quiero instalar clientes para SSH en cada XP. Picar comandos para apagar no será viable pues no seré el único que usará el server, se complica cuando se quiere apagar desde otro SO. Sería de la manera que se hace con webmin o freenas.

...

Todo esto podría hacerse facilmente usando SSH y un simple wget, hay muchos programas para torrent desde consola, etc. Pero los clientes serán Linux, XP, Vista y tal vez un OS X. Me interesa mucho el interface web para no depender de ningún programa instalado en los clientes ni de ningún sistema operativo, y para acceder el servidor desde otras redes. Como no seré el único en usar el server, es indispensable la facilidad de uso que se pueda lograr vía web, no escribiendo comandos por SSH.

Agradecería sugerencias, nuevas ideas y también hacen falta algunos paquetes...

Gracias,

saludosLast edited by sirope on Wed Dec 24, 2008 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

app-admin/webmin puede hacer casi todo eso salvo por lo de megaupload hasta donde sé.

Salud!

***EDITO***: Revisa los modulos para webmin, hay para lo que se te ocurra practicamente.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Placa miniITX con micro ATOM y 1gb de memoria. 

 

por cursiosidad, cuánto te ha costado la placa ?

algunas de las cosas que comentas se pueden montar a base de clicks con ipcop y algún addon. Igual tb. te interesa echar un vistazo a opennas, pero hay muchas mas alternativas tanto con linux como con unix. Si quieres usar gentoo, posiblemente tengas que usar webmin, creo que no hay mas alternativas.

Por lo de las descargas para torrents, mldonkey tiene su propio interfaz web, aunque hace falta equipo para poder correr mldonkey con soltura.

De megaupload o rapidshare o como hacer descargas directas via web no tengo ni idea.

 *Quote:*   

> - Unidad óptica.  (FALTA)
> 
> ¿Posible?

 

si, es posible.

 *Quote:*   

> Ser apagado vía web. (FALTA)

 

no sé si te sirve como solución, pero si tienes acpid corriendo, en la configuración por defecto con darle al botón del encendido bastará para activar la secuencia de parada del sistema.

saluetes

----------

## sirope

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> app-admin/webmin puede hacer casi todo eso salvo por lo de megaupload hasta donde sé. 
> 
> Salud! 
> 
> ***EDITO***: Revisa los modulos para webmin, hay para lo que se te ocurra practicamente.

 

Tenía pensado webmin.. Pero por ej. para apagar, tengo que loguearme, buscar entre las secciones, etc.. Con el riesgo que no cualquiera podrá apagar, y el que lo haga tendrá que tener un pass, y privilegios de root... Pero le echaré un vistazo, tal vez pueda tomar un ejemplo y ver si logro algo...

@gringo: Muy interesante.. Tengo que probar ipcop, el opennas no lo había tomado en cuenta porque usé FreeNAS, aunque preferí Gentoo porque no quiero depender de FreeBSD 6.x y usar ports o los precompilados antiguos.

El botón.. pienso configurarlo, pero cuando quiera acceder desde otra red no será muy práctico.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> por cursiosidad, cuánto te ha costado la placa ?

 

Aún no la compro, pero valdría unos $100 incluyendo costos de envío.. Aunque el precio es de $75, Intel D945GCLF

Gracias,

saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> @gringo: Muy interesante.. Tengo que probar ipcop, el opennas no lo había tomado en cuenta porque usé FreeNAS, aunque preferí Gentoo porque no quiero depender de FreeBSD 6.x y usar ports o los precompilados antiguos.

 

el ipcop está bastante bien, quizás tiene una interfaz simplona, pero hace lo que se le pide. La mayor pega que le vi es el soporte para wifi pero por lo demás yo al menos le echaría un vistazo.

 *Quote:*   

> El botón.. pienso configurarlo, pero cuando quiera acceder desde otra red no será muy práctico. 

 

no, desde luego. Yo es que casi siempre uso ssh pá todo   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aún no la compro, pero valdría unos $100 incluyendo costos de envío.. Aunque el precio es de $75, Intel D945GCLF 

 

oops, eso no son euros no ?  :Wink: 

Preguntaba porque un amigo tb. quiere montar un cacharrito de estos y le había sugerido una placa via que al menos por aqui las podemos conseguir bastante bien de precio.

Por si no las habías visto -> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/ , hay para todos los gustos.

gracias y saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Servidor de descargas directas. (FALTA)
> 
> No encuentro ningún paquete tipo torrentflux, podría hacerlo con un simple wget, pero el interfaz debe ser web, no SSH. 
> ...

 

mldonkey no solo maneja p2p y torrents, también puede manejar descargas directas. Una vez lanzado puedes acceder a él desde cualquier browser mediante server:4080, donde "server" es el nombre o ip de tu servidor. 

 *Quote:*   

> - Unidad óptica.  (FALTA)
> 
> ¿Posible?... He compartido discos pero solamente como carpetas, quisiera que la unidad óptica apareciera en los clientes Windows y Linux, para poder quemar archivos desde ahi, especialmente útil en el caso del netbook.

 

app-cdr/webcdwriter

Estoy seguro de que hay más frontends, pero ahora mismo no me vienen a la memoria.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Todo esto podría hacerse facilmente usando SSH y un simple wget, hay muchos programas para torrent desde consola, etc. Pero los clientes serán Linux, XP, Vista y tal vez un OS X. Me interesa mucho el interface web para no depender de ningún programa instalado en los clientes ni de ningún sistema operativo, y para acceder el servidor desde otras redes. Como no seré el único en usar el server, es indispensable la facilidad de uso que se pueda lograr vía web, no escribiendo comandos por SSH.

 

Cualquier interfaz que se ejecute en la parte del servidor usará el software del servidor. No tengo mucha experiencia con los frontends típicos como webmin pero si se está ejecutando en tu máquina linux debería ser capaz de acceder a todas las funciones de la misma sin ningún problema. Precisamente la idea de webmin y similares es que pueden ser manejados remotamente con tan solo disponer de un browser que cumpla con los requisitos mínimos.

----------

## sirope

 *gringo wrote:*   

> oops, eso no son euros no ?  
> 
> Preguntaba porque un amigo tb. quiere montar un cacharrito de estos y le había sugerido una placa via que al menos por aqui las podemos conseguir bastante bien de precio. 
> 
> Por si no las habías visto -> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/ , hay para todos los gustos.

 

Gracias por el vínculo, no había considerado esos modelos. Y si, son USD$$$$$

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> mldonkey no solo maneja p2p y torrents, también puede manejar descargas directas. Una vez lanzado puedes acceder a él desde cualquier browser mediante server:4080, donde "server" es el nombre o ip de tu servidor.

 

Oohh!!, también soporta Torrent, DirectConnect, eDonkey, Kazaa, Gnutella2, Kademlia, Overnet... Bonito programa   :Very Happy: 

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> app-cdr/webcdwriter 
> 
> Estoy seguro de que hay más frontends, pero ahora mismo no me vienen a la memoria.

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Excelente, i92guboj te irás al cielo con todo y teclado! Ya veré como encuentro otros.. 

Solo falta rapidshare y megaupload pero nunca tu ve muchas esperanzas..   :Laughing:  Lo más interesante ahora es apagar.

gracias

saludos!!

----------

## chaim

 *Quote:*   

>  Servidor de descargas megaupload/rapidshare. (FALTA)
> 
> Gestores para esto solo encuentro jdownloader, no sé si habrá alguna manera de hacerlo via web y sin depender de las X. 

 

Hay varias formas de hacerlo desde consola (si eres premium) que son bastante sencillas y funcionan a la perfección con wget, pero veo que eso no es lo que quieres. Aunque para eso te lo bajas desde tu terminal y luego lo pasas al servidor con SAMBA  :Smile: .

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> Ser apagado vía web

 

Y digo yo, si es un servidor, ¿para qué quieres que cualquier usuario pueda apagarlo? a mi eso me parece un fallo enorme de seguridad, porque mira que son peligrosos los "usuarios normales"...

----------

